# Windows 10-Lizenz zu neuem PC mitnehmen - Erfahrungen?



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2019)

Ich wollte demnächst auf einen Ryzen 3000 umsteigen und wechsle daher die Plattform. Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrungen bei einem Wechsel zu einem neuen System inkl. Windows 10-Neuinstallation? Wie nimmt man die Lizenz am besten mit? Reicht ein Login mit seinem Microsoftkonto, und falls ja: kann/muss man irgendwo seine Lizenzen verwalten, so dass ich meinen jetzigen PC "abmelden" kann?


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juli 2019)

Also bei mir musste ich gar nichts tun, habe einfach neu installiert, die alte noch von Win 7 stammende Nummer eingegeben und das lief. Habe allerdings ein Windows Pro und das ist auch keine OEM Version.
Das ist anders als bei Office, hier denke ich, muss man unbedingt die Software auf dem alten System abmelden. Jedenfalls konnte ich meinen Billigkey aus Volumenlizenz für 7 Euro bei Amazon nicht neu aktivieren.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also bei mir musste ich gar nichts tun, habe einfach neu installiert, die alte noch von Win 7 stammende Nummer eingegeben und das lief. Habe allerdings ein Windows Pro und das ist auch keine OEM Version.
> Das ist anders als bei Office, hier denke ich, muss man unbedingt die Software auf dem alten System abmelden. Jedenfalls konnte ich meinen Billigkey aus Volumenlizenz für 7 Euro bei Amazon nicht neu aktivieren.



Es ist eine normale Win 7-Lizenz gewesen, also auch keine "Billig"-Lizenz. Ich hab den Key nur leider nicht mehr - daher frage ich mich, ob es komplett über den Account möglich ist, bzw. ob man sich ggf. beim neuen PC einloggen kann und damit Windows aktiviert ist, solange man nicht über einen gewissen Zeitraum mehr als die für den Account verzeichneten Lizenzen nutzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es ist eine normale Win 7-Lizenz gewesen, also auch keine "Billig"-Lizenz. Ich hab den Key nur leider nicht mehr - daher frage ich mich, ob es komplett über den Account möglich ist, bzw. ob man sich ggf. beim neuen PC einloggen kann und damit Windows aktiviert ist, solange man nicht über einen gewissen Zeitraum mehr als die für den Account verzeichneten Lizenzen nutzt.



Nein, du musst sofort bei der Installation die Seriennummer eingeben.
Es gibt aber Tools, welche die auslesen können, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2019)

Hier ist eigentlich alles umfassend erklärt, so dass man ein Systemupgrade "unfallfrei" über die Bühne bringen kann. 

https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/20530/windows-10-reactivating-after-hardware-change


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, du musst sofort bei der Installation die Seriennummer eingeben.


 Das kann nicht sein, denn man kann ja auch 14 Tage testen und sich bis zum Testende Zeit lassen. Man KANN den Key eingeben, aber auf keinen Fall MUSS man das. Beim letzten Mal musste ich auch keinen Key eingeben, als ich nur neu installiert hatte wegen einer neuen SSD (also kein Hardwarewechsel). Nach dem LogIn ins MS-Konto war Windows aktiviert. 



> Es gibt aber Tools, welche die auslesen können, wenn ich nicht irre.


 Laut Spassbremses Link müsste folgender Punkt zutreffen, der zum Thema "Suchen des Produktkeys" gehört => Bei einem kostenlosen Upgrade auf Windows 10 von Windows 7 oder Windows 8.1 sollten Sie über eine digitale Lizenz anstelle eines Product Keys verfügen.

D.h. ich müsste an sich nach dem LogIn wieder dabei sein. Ich frage mich nur, wie MS das dann macht mit dem alten PC. Eventuell handelt es sich bei der Beschreibung um den Fall, dass man die SSD/HDD einfach in den neuen PC einbaut - aber was ist bei einer Neuinstallation? Naja, ich werde es ja dann sehen.


Aber vlt hat ja jemand den Fall schon gehabt: Ich habe ein kostenloses Upgrade auf Win 10 gemacht, aber per Neuinstallation, also kein "umraden" der bestehenden Windows-Installation. Und nun kommt eben bald neue CPU&Board, daher Windows-Neuinstall.


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte ja neulich auch aufgerüstet und musste da dann Win 10 neu freischalten. Board und CPU waren es bei mir.
Also so lief es bei mir. 
Direkt bei der installation musst du gar nichts eingeben, geht alles später. Zumal ich aus diversen Gründen eh immer eine Offline installation mache, also Netzkabel rausziehen und vom Stick her installieren.
Diesmal hatte ich es noch einfacher gemacht, einfach nicht neu installiert sondern die komplette alte Win 10 auf der SSD benutzt. Ja ich weiß ist nicht das optimale, aber ich hatte keine Lust Stunden/Tagelang alles neu zu installieren.
Auf jeden Fall funktionierte es total ohne Probleme, also Win hat alles nachträgliche installiert und die Kiste rennt.
So, das System fragte dann nach einem Key/Freischaltung, und da fingen ein wenig die Probleme an. Du musst vorher auf jeden Fall deinen Key auf der MS Website angegeben haben. Also der Win 10 Key muss auf einem MS Konto registriert sein. Hast du ja wie du selbst sagst.
Jetzt aber das Problem, willst du dann auf dem neuem PC den Key eben per MS Konto wieder reaktivieren kannst du Pech haben und die Server sind nicht erreichbar, war bei mir Tagelang so.
Abhilfe bringt da, bin ich auch sehr spät darauf gekommen, einfach den Win 7 Key direkt in Windows einzugeben, und Schwups, Win 10 und das ganze System war sofort reaktiviert.
Hast du den alten Win 7 Key nicht mehr könntest du da echt Probleme bekommen, so das du eventuell dir für 10-20€uro nen neuen Win 10 Key kaufen musst.


----------



## Rayken (11. Juli 2019)

Den alten Win7 Key zur Sicherheit auslesen.

Aber ich hatte letztes Jahr wegen Systemwechsel von Skylake auf Coffee Lake [neues Mainboard + CPU]
Windows 10 auch neu installiert.

Ich habe mich dann einfach mit meinem MS Konto angemeldet und Windows 10 war
aktiviert.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Laut Spassbremses Link müsste folgender Punkt zutreffen, der zum Thema "Suchen des Produktkeys" gehört => Bei einem kostenlosen Upgrade auf Windows 10 von Windows 7 oder Windows 8.1 sollten Sie über eine digitale Lizenz anstelle eines Product Keys verfügen.
> 
> D.h. ich müsste an sich nach dem LogIn wieder dabei sein.



Hast Du schon gecheckt, was bei Dir unter "Einstellungen"-> "Update & Sicherheit" -> "Aktivierung" steht?  
Wenn dort der Satz "Windows wurde durch eine digitale, mit Ihrem Microsoft-Konto verknüpfte Lizenz aktiviert" steht, solltest Du überhaupt keine Probleme haben. 

Da reicht dann i. d. R. einfach eine Neuanmeldung bei Deinem MS-Konto (was die anderen ja auch schreiben).


----------



## fud1974 (11. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hast Du schon gecheckt, was bei Dir unter "Einstellungen"-> "Update & Sicherheit" -> "Aktivierung" steht?
> Wenn dort der Satz "Windows wurde durch eine digitale, mit Ihrem Microsoft-Konto verknüpfte Lizenz aktiviert" steht, solltest Du überhaupt keine Probleme haben.
> 
> Da reicht dann i. d. R. einfach eine Neuanmeldung bei Deinem MS-Konto (was die anderen ja auch schreiben).



In der Regel genau das... ich hab auch irgendwo mal einen schönen Artikel gelesen der das alles erklärt hat, aber im Prinzip:

- Es hat sich wiederholt geändert wie das mit den Lizenznummern ist, alleine schon während der Lebenszeit von Win10 gab es da Änderungen
- Wenn die Lizenz an das MS-Konto gebunden ist, dann hat man es einfach.. Einloggen, dann gilt die Lizenz für den neuen Rechner (so zumindest die Theorie)
- Beim Auslesen von Windows Keys Vorsicht, es gibt da auch einen "generischen "Key, der ist immer gleich. Der wird gerne angezeigt bei den Auslese-Tools, taugt aber nicht zur dauerhaften Aktivierung.
Beispiel bei Win 10 Pro: VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T  ist generisch, nützt nicht viel.
- Wenn man nicht an das MS-Konto gebunden wurde, dann sollte man den Lizenz-Key sich irgendwo speichern bzw. notieren, der ist dann natürlich "wichtig"

Artikel gefunden, siehe:

https://www.heise.de/tipps-tricks/W...n-und-Aktivierungsfehler-beheben-4030353.html


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass es mit einem Login getan ist - ich frage mich aber, wie MS das dann prüft. Schauen die, dass man zB bei 2 vorhandenen Lizenzen, die ja dann nach der Installation auf dem neuen PC insgesamt von 3 PCs "aktiviert" wurden, einfach nur nie gleichzeitig mit 3 Geräten eingeloggt ist? Der alte PC muss doch irgendwie/irgendwann quasi aus der Aktivierungsliste gelöscht werden, oder?


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es mit einem Login getan ist - ich frage mich aber, wie MS das dann prüft. Schauen die, dass man zB bei 2 vorhandenen Lizenzen, die ja dann nach der Installation auf dem neuen PC insgesamt von 3 PCs "aktiviert" wurden, einfach nur nie gleichzeitig mit 3 Geräten eingeloggt ist? Der alte PC muss doch irgendwie/irgendwann quasi aus der Aktivierungsliste gelöscht werden, oder?



Ja, der alte wird aus der Liste gelöscht.
Wegen deinem Win 7 Key den du ja nicht mehr findest, eventuell hilft dir das weiter. klick


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja, der alte wird aus der Liste gelöscht.
> Wegen deinem Win 7 Key den du ja nicht mehr findest, eventuell hilft dir das weiter. klick



Ich schaue mal, ob das klappt und überhaupt nötig ist


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2019)

Wenn das mal zu viel hin und her Gewechsel ist, muß man Win telefonisch durch Abgleich einer 40stelligen Kombination aktivieren - das geht aber meist ohne Probleme.


----------



## fud1974 (12. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn das mal zu viel hin und her Gewechsel ist, muß man Win telefonisch durch Abgleich einer 40stelligen Kombination aktivieren - das geht aber meist ohne Probleme.



Jup. Eigentlich ist Microsoft da gar nicht so schlimm. Es gibt andere Anbieter, die sind bei Lizenzen deutlich unflexibler und pingeliger. Jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen.

Zumindest privat, Business ist was anderes, da können die auch mal mit einer Wirtschaftsprüfungsgesellschaft zur Lizenz-Auditierung anrollen wenn du Pech hast.


----------

